# Online Reading



## S1E9A8N5 (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is the right place.  If it isn't, feel free to move it.  I was just wondering if anyone knew any good online reading websites that have (preferably free) short stories, novels, etc.

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## JHB (Aug 10, 2008)

This place has a lot of good stuff in the Short Stories section. Try there.


----------



## S1E9A8N5 (Aug 10, 2008)

JHB said:


> This place has a lot of good stuff in the Short Stories section. Try there.


Besides here.  :thumbr:


----------



## JHB (Aug 10, 2008)

S1E9A8N5 said:


> Besides here.  :thumbr:




Don't leave, we need you. :-(


----------



## weak sauce (Aug 10, 2008)

Main Page - Gutenberg

Read book online: Literature books,novels,short stories,fictions,poems,essays,plays,Pulitzer prize, Nobel prize



last one has a decent short story collection


----------



## L'Oiseau Noir (Aug 10, 2008)

This site has quite a few short stories posted:

Short Stories: A

They even have stories by Poe on there, and other well-known short fiction writers.


----------



## RomanticRose (Aug 10, 2008)

bartleby.com


----------



## S1E9A8N5 (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for the links.  Appreciate it.


----------

